# ANSI certification on faucets in Ohio



## plumber78 (Nov 14, 2013)

Here in the last couple of years, we have seen freestanding tubs make their way back as the hot item in custom homes. Many of these end up getting supplied by the owners or builders and they are usually cheap imports from from a couple of different online suppliers that I will not name. While I have never liked to install these things to begin with, I never really had the power to say no without risking alienating my customers...until now. 

Our inspectors have made mention of these faucets and asked if they had ANSI certification but had never pushed for any documentation to be provided. Well that has changed. If you work in Ohio and more specifically, Stark County, know that all faucets will have to have documentation provided. Kohler, Moen, Delta, and Grohe will not be questioned, but pretty much anything else will be. 

I have already had to rip one out and replace it and I have been waiting a week on the online supplier to get back with me on four other faucets provided by the owner/builder that we have installed. My guess is that they will all have to come out. *Edit: I just heard back from supplier and these other four faucets are ANSI certified.*

While this has only happened in Stark County that I am aware of, I have a feeling that it will be spreading to other jurisdictions as well. I was told that it was brought up down at the State level in some of their meetings and with the new lead requirements getting implemented in January, I am sure that inspectors throughout the state will being looking harder at these faucets.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Good to hear Stark county is doing there job.

As for the lead standards at the inspector class I attended this September we basically were told it was not in the Ohio code. The standards are being pushed at manufacturers and inventory was to be recycled.


----------



## plumber78 (Nov 14, 2013)

Ghostmaker said:


> Good to hear Stark county is doing there job.
> 
> As for the lead standards at the inspector class I attended this September we basically were told it was not in the Ohio code. The standards are being pushed at manufacturers and inventory was to be recycled.


 
Where do you inspect at Ghostmaker...if you don't mind me asking. I need to know what jurisdiction not to talk about :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## plumber78 (Nov 14, 2013)

On a serious note, Stark County does a good job of being fair and consistent.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

State of Medina... LOL


----------



## plumber78 (Nov 14, 2013)

Ghostmaker said:


> State of Medina... LOL


 
LOL...Hey! I know you. Small world!


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Im the nutty one...


----------

